# Fab dessert recipe...wheat/dairy free



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

A fab recipe I tried over the weekend.Wheat/dairy free chocolate pudding.Ingredients100g bar of plain chocolate (70% cocoa solids is best for dairy free.)75g vegetable margerine (tomor).2 large eggs separated.100g demerera sugar.5 teaspoons coffee granules dissolved in 3 tablespoons boiling water, cooled.Teaspoon baking powder.2 tablespoons cocoa powder.100g pack ground almonds.To makereheat oven to 190C, gas mark 5 or 375 electric.Lightly grease a heatproof pudding bowl.Break chocolate into squares & melt over a low heat with the vegetable margerine.Using a whisk beat egg whites until stiff.Add half the sugar & whisk.Beat remaining half of sugar into egg yolks.Add yolk mixture to chocolate mixture, fold in coffee & water.Add egg whites slowly & fold in.Mix baking powder, cocoa & ground almonds togetherSlowly add this to the chocolate mix, stirring until thoroughly combined.Spoon into greased pudding bowl, bake 45 mins & ENJOYAbsolutely lovely.


----------

